# Religious plaques



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

My wife and I bought a new house 8 months ago and I have been looking for an engraved - wood, religious plaque. I have Google searched for one, but I cannot find one. Preferrably, approximately 24" x 6", cedar with a bible quote - something like: "Christ is the head of this house" or something like that. This would be for the entrance into the house from the patio, above the door.

Does anybody know someone that makes them? or know of some place I can get one? Thanks!

Oscar Ramos


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Probably won't help you much but they sell them at Traders Village flea market in Grand Prairie, aren't there some wood workers on 2cool, then you could pick your verse.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks activescrape. You're right, a custom plaque is probably the way to go. Any wood workers out there?


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

I did some 'googling' for ya.

Here's a cedar one where you can select the wording: http://www.scriptureplaques.com/store/agora.cgi?product=wall_plaques

Here's another place that has premade/precast plaques:
http://www.allreligiousgifts.com/5125cmx1230cmmahoganyplaque-p-241.html


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

That was nice of you "BAY GAL"


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

My mom and dad still have had an embroidered piece hanging up in there house every since I can remember. Says something like "Lord we may forget about you today, but please don't thou forget about us"


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks Bay Gal, that was sweet of you. I've already talked to them and we will get something going as soon as my wife and I can decide on a Bible verse. Thanks again.

Oscar - YBIC (your brother in Christ)

Also, any ideas out there on a verse? I'm leaning (right now towards "as for me and my house, we will serve the Lord"



Bay Gal said:


> I did some 'googling' for ya.
> 
> Here's a cedar one where you can select the wording: http://www.scriptureplaques.com/store/agora.cgi?product=wall_plaques
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

El Cazador,

My son and his wife have a plaque with that very same verse on it. They have it in the window right by the front door where everyone who enters can see it.

I think that's an excellent verse for your new home! It'd be good to put the verse reference on the plaque, too. It's Joshua 24:15.

Christian Book Distributors (cbd.com) has some items with that verse and at reduced prices. There's a door mat and some guest towels at this link:

http://www.christianbook.com/Christian/Books/easy_find?N=5100+1030109&Ne=1000000&Nu=product%2Eendeca%5Frollup&Ns=product%2Enumber%5Fsold&event=HPT&Nso=1&category=Gift


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks Mrs B, and thanks for the link to the website. They have a lot of great stuff on there and I've saved it on my favorites list.

God bless,
Oscar


----------

